# Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE)



## cassandra (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm looking into getting a CHE for my hedgehog. Hazel's container is 2ft by 4ft and about 1.5ft tall. What wattage should I get? Do I need more than one CHE to heat the entire space? 

Also, I looked at Petsmart but the only one availaibe has a black bulb. Is that appropriate or should I get a white one? Where are some other stores I could search? If anything I will just order one offline but I'd like to get it faster than that.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Color doesn't matter for CHE bulbs, they're both the same, so the black is fine.  Is her cage a plastic tub or a wire cage/C&C cage? Plastic tubs hold heat well, so you'd probably be fine with a 60-watt bulb. Wire cages and C&Cs usually need 100-watt or 150-watt. And yes, it'd be a good idea to get two lamps to make sure the cage is evenly heated!


----------



## cassandra (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome! Her cage is a plastic tub so I'm going to go get a couple 60-watt CHEs. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem! Tony21 should've left his message. :lol: Because he mentions one of the other important things - make sure you get a thermostat (or multiple, if needed) to turn the bulbs on/off as needed to keep a steady temperature.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha didn't think of it at the time, you covered everything. And your info was a little more dead on didn't feel the need to repeat.

But yes you should only need a 500w thermostat, to run both lamps comfortably. You shouldn't need to go any higher, as long as your not running more then 500w's.:mrgreen:

Hope this helps!:grin:


----------



## cassandra (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you so much! I've got all the supplies and have been working at keeping the temperature constant. 

How dangerous is it when the temperature flutuates? It's never below 75 degrees Fahrenheit but I get a little worried once it hits 80 and above (It's never been above 85). I did buy a temperature control but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to use it.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's why I use digital ones, they are easier to use, and more accurate. The only thing I can tell you, is make sure It stays below 80.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Large temperature fluctuations can cause hibernation attempts just as much as too-low temps can. It's best to try & keep the temperature around a 1-2* area. IMO, a fluctuation of 5 or more degrees is a concern, but that can depend on the hedgehog & what temperature it is. Lily's cage was usually 78-81*, and would get as high as 85* in the summer. I absolutely hated it, but she never seemed too bothered by it. She needed warmer temps than many hedgies to avoid hibernation attempts. 

Can you figure out a way to keep the temperature from going higher than 80*? If you can't, and if your hedgehog seems to do fine with warmer temps, I would personally put the regular cage temp at around 78*, to limit fluctuations.


----------



## cassandra (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you! I really appreciate all of your help. I've got her cage set up with a temperature control that will turn the heat on and off when necessary. I've got it set at 78 degrees and so far the temperature is much more consistent!


----------

